# The Magic Sign....



## MagicTMac (Jul 14, 2002)

Magic sign F Jabari Smith and C Peter Cornell.

*Smith (6’11”, 250, 2/12/77) played in 23 regular season games with both Sacramento and Philadelphia last season, averaging 3.2 ppg. and 1.2 rpg. in 7.9 minpg. He scored a career-high 14 points on Apr. 15 vs. Chicago. 

Originally selected in the second round (45th overall) of the 2000 NBA Draft by Sacramento, Smith has appeared in 32 career games with both the Kings and Philadelphia, averaging 3.1 ppg. and 1.1 rpg. in 7.7 minpg. He played in 61 career collegiate games with LSU, where he averaged 12.6 ppg., 8.2 rpg., 2.1 apg. and 1.03 blkpg. Smith earned Second Team All-SEC honors in 1999-2000 and ranks in the school’s all-time top ten in blocked shots. 

Cornell (6’11”, 255, 6/1/76) played in five games with Denver during the 2002 Rocky Mountain Revue, averaging 4.0 ppg. and 2.6 rpg. in 6.6 minpg. Prior to several stints in the ABA and Europe, Cornell played college basketball for Loyola Marymount, where he was an Honorable Mention All-West Coast Conference in 1997-98. *

I would much rather have signed Smush and Hightower. Didn't they play with us and play well?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I would like to have signed Smush, but Magic now have Darrell and Jacque Vaughn at the point, with Sasser, McGrady, Hill and even Miller at times able to handle the ball effectively. So a PG is not a real major need.

I doubt both these big guys will remain on the roster. These are probably training camp contracts, non-guaranteed.. I could be wrong... I think Jabari Smith will probably make the roster. He is still very young and has some potential, potential to at least be a decent backup big man.

Orlando now has two solid vet big men in Grant and Kemp, with some very young big men with potential.. Hunter, Oyedeji, Humphrey, and now Smith.

I like the signings. Some cheap depth at the big spots.

Sorry, but I doubt Cory Hightower will ever make an NBA team. 

I am hoping Orlando will drop Cornell and sign Smush. 

PG Vaughn/Armstrong/Parker
SG Tmac/Miller/Sasser
SF Hill/Garrity/Humphrey
PF Grant/Oyedeji/Smith
C Kemp/Hunter/Cornell

Obviously that is too many guys.. I would expect no Smush, dropping of Cornell, and Hunter and Sasser on the IR all year again.

Still.. Orlando looks much deeper than last season.


----------

